# Ikea



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The countdown is on, only 2 days to the opening!!!

Anyone planning on going soon?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oooh Prof be careful, I remember when one in Norf London opened, the roads were in chaos and people were hurt in the crush  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4252421.stm

So you take care if you go 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I plan to leave it a couple of weeks though & go on a weekday!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

FIL in wants to go at the end of the month - ummm not sure about that one I would leave it for a few weeks to !!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Prof - i intend to go the week after next - after half term!  I am going to take a days annual leave and go with my sis on a week day.  I don't want to leave it too much later as i need to get loads of stuff for kitchen etc!!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I've read & re-read the posts and I'm such a  .... where is it opening .

Thanks for humouring me.

Julie
X


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Julie it actually opens today! They reckon it'll be swamped for at least the next 2 weeks.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Julie - it's in southampton hun!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies .

I remember when the Bristol one opened & it was terrible for weeks.  The M32 was a nightmare.  We haven't been in about 2 years, but we always used to go midweek as the weekends are a nightmare.

Hope you all enjoy going & find lots of fab things.

Julie
XXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

OMG have just been today! It was ok getting there as it opens at 11am so was there just after 10.30 so no problems parking but there was a massive queue to get in! By the time I got in there was the same size of queue outside as when I arrived 

Hardly a relaxing experience but I did buy a few things (They do a step for loo training at less than £3!). When I cam out there were still hoardes of people going up to the entrance which is on the top floor & when I left the car park there was a long queue back to the mian road of cars waiting to go in~!


My recc is if you're going to go do it on a weekday but be careful as they don't open until 10am every morning!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Prof - do they always open at 10 during the week? i was hoping to be really organised and get there for 9!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sal it's 10am every day

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/store/southampton

/links


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks hun!


----------

